# gui + zeichenbereich trennen



## ExtreamCoder (11. Apr 2006)

Wie erstellt man eine Anwendung bei der z.B rechts ein paar Buttons sind und nur ein gewisser Bereich im Fenster für Zeichnungen verwendet wird?


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Apr 2006)

1) Buttons in vertikales FlowLayout packen und im BorderLayout.EAST platzieren.
2) Indem deine paintComponent-Methode nur in diesen eingeschränkten Bereich zeichnet?  :shock: 

Vielleicht beschreibst du mal detaillierter, was du willst.


----------



## ExtreamCoder (11. Apr 2006)

Ich will ein Programm machen welches Wegalgorithmen berechnet.
Deswegen will ich einen Bereich wo man mit einer Gui einstellungen trifft.
Und einen seperaten Bereich in der die Visualisierung des Weges kommt. Alles klar?


----------



## ExtreamCoder (11. Apr 2006)

Nach ein bisschen googlen hab ich ne Möglichkeit mit Canvas gefunden...


----------

